# Going to the Gasto Tomorrow..and my tapes



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

Finally, tomorrow is the big day, I am going to see the gastro! I am very very nervous. It's making me nuts. I had to stop my tapes 2 weeks ago because I was having such a severe flare up that I wasn't sleeping more than 2 hours a night. I listened to the tapes those nights, but when I could finally sleep again, I just passed out without my tapes. I figured that sleep was more important at the time. I don't know what to do exactly now that I have had to stop the tapes. I am also wondering if it is a good idea to list all of my symptoms so that I dont "forget" any of them.Teresa


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

That is a good idea. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes bringing a list to the Doc with a list of symptoms and their frequency and duration is always a good idea. I know for myself I know time is of the essence and I want to make the most of it with the time I have with the Doc.As far as the tapes go Rnbw, I would think just starting from the beginning is just fine.((((Rnbw)))) I'll hope you have a good visit and let us know how you are.BQ


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Teresa,I don't know what to tell you about the tapes...I don't have them yet, plan to as soon as my place of employment disability insurance kicks in.As far as making a list, yes definately!! And don't forget to bring it with you.







I'll keep you in my prayers tonite, and hope all goes well for you...meaning, don't get nervous. I know that's easy to write, but oh so hard to do.Take care,Jadair


----------



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

Well..It's 1 am..I am scared and worried and consequently, suffing with an attack. Mostly gas and pain but I am pretty uncomfortable. I will be SOOO glad when this is all over.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi rainbow:Good luck, and let us know what the doc says.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rainbow, I wish I would have caught you before you went to give you the ten question to ask the doctor, but let us know how it went and what he said. Hang in there its tough, but in the long run the right thing to be doing. Were here and will help you out also with whatever we can help with.


----------



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

Hello,I just got back from the gastro. He took a history and we discussed symptoms and when they occur. He says it is DEFINATELY IBS. I am young and I had some preliminary tests like blood/stool samples..all came back negative. He said he wants to try to treat with diet and medications and if that doesn't work, go ahead and do the colonoscopy. I am on nulev right now.. I am only using it as needed..anyone know anything about it?Teresa


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

HelloI am also on Nulev, as needed, I have taken it a couple of times, it has helped, the only thing is that you have to dissolve them under your tongue, but so far they have worked for meKris


----------

